# Coach Power Rankings



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

If you were starting a program which coach would you choose, try not to consider age into this though(like Calhoun is old, but Im not gonna move him down just because he might retire soon)

1. Roy Williams
2. Bill Self
3. Jon Calipari
4. Tom Izzo
5. Coach K
6. Rick Barnes
7. Jim Calhoun
8. Jim Boeheim 
9. Bo Ryan
10. Rick Pitino
11. Bob Huggins
12. Jay Wright


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Roy Williams isn't as high if he isn't at UNC. He's fantastic, don't get me wrong, but it's Roy Williams + UNC that gets the recruits. Then do you really want me to start with his in-game coaching.... So, if you're the AD at a school and you're _starting_ a program, I don't think you're going to go with Roy.

Personally, I'd take Jay Wright probably #1. I'll have to think about this.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Jay Wright would definitely be in my top 5.

1. Calipari
2. Izzo
3. K
4. Roy
5. Wright


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Jamie Dixon belongs on this list IMO. I think he's done a ton with some less stellar recruits than these other guys get.

Rick Barnes is a joke as a x's and o's guy. Put Bo Ryan in his spot.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Geaux Tigers said:


> Jamie Dixon belongs on this list IMO. I think he's done a ton with some less stellar recruits than these other guys get.


Good call, Dixon definitely belongs in the top 10.


----------



## Willo (Nov 21, 2003)

I guess it all depends on what kind of program you want to run. Here's how mine would look:

1. Coach K
2. Tom Izzo
3. Bill Self
4. Thad Matta
5. Roy Williams
6. Jim Boeheim
7. Jim Calhoun
8. Mark Few
9. Bo Ryan

I don't have anyone else for 10, so let's just put Pat Summit there and be done with it.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

i wish Mark Few was at a school in a major conference

Pat Summit has 8 national titles??? That's amazing

Has Jamie Dixon gotten an All-American? I don't follow them too closely, but that dude can coach


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Are we talking about best recruiters or best coaches? If we're talking best coaches, Nim had a great quote...something about how when Wisconsin is projected for mediocrity, Bo leads them to a 30 win season, but when UNC is, they win 19 games.

I think people forget how good Tubby Smith is. He's been great everywhere he's been including rebuilding the Tulsa program and winning a National Championship at Kentucky. Minnesota was not a good job when he got it and he's quickly turned it around.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Tubby Smith and Jamie Dixon were right there for me, Also Mike Anderson is an up and comer, I love his style


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

ANd we are talking recruiters/coaches
Obviously Barnes isnt the greatest Xs and Os guy but he gets players so I wouldnt mind him running my program at all


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Bo Ryan does more with less than any of these guys, Wisconsin will never be a recruiting hotbed, and i could only imagine what Bo could do with a couple of all americans in each of his recruiting classes


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Bo Ryan is a fantastic coach. One of the most underrated. However his particular coaching philosophy would probably keep a star player from shining to their fullest potential. Same goes with Tubby Smith. Not that having a McDonalds All American would hurt them in anyway.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Geaux Tigers said:


> Bo Ryan is a fantastic coach. One of the most underrated. However his particular coaching philosophy would probably keep a star player from shining to their fullest potential. Same goes with Tubby Smith. Not that having a McDonalds All American would hurt them in anyway.


No doubt bo's style of play is not geared to top recruits, he has had his devin harris and alando tucker types but neither were highly regarded recruits and they just happened to work out, Bo get the job done with big wisconsin farmboys that like to the dirty work, he squeezes every ounce out of a bunch of guys that dont have alot of talent


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Geaux Tigers said:


> Rick Barnes is a joke as a x's and o's guy. Put Bo Ryan in his spot.


does it matter how the guy is at x's and o's if he brings in top notch talent? i might prefer ryan to coach the players that barnes brings in, but i take barnes with his players over ryan with ryan's players.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

The programs are pretty close but Im not sure Wisconsin will ever win a title with that talent because when you get to elite 8/final 4s you can have great XOXO and teamwork and play tough etc but if you dont have 5* guys your still gonna lose
Meanwhile Texas might have some off years here and there when they dont get their commits but Im pretty sure Barnes will end up with at least one NT(this year???)


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Here is a subplot for the thread: who are the best assistants?
Of course Delonte Hill is the highest payed and he has really helped turn that program around. He knows how to relate to recruits like no other(or he is just showering them with gifts under a table)
Steve Robinson is pretty good for UNC, as well as Tony Jones for Tennessee, and one of the guys in Kansas(I forget his name)... I dont have very good knoweledge on the topic though, who are some others? Who are excellent Xs and Os assistants?


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Steve Robinson would be at the top of my list... I'm partial, but Chris Collins is very knowledgeable. He speaks to the coaches every year at the coaches clinic I go to. He knows his stuff. Very good communicator. He's a pretty good recruiter too... Some of the guys I would have gone with a year ago have head coaching gigs right now. Like Josh Paster - easily top 3 choice for me... I'd definitely try to get a variety of ages. I'd like to have an older guy who had been a head coach. But then I'd definitely get a younger guy who could relate to the kids.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Ya, Pastner is great, He is the type that recruits come home and he is waiting in their room with the lights off though


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

1. Roy Williams
2. Tubby Smith
3. Tom Izzo
4. Coach K
5. Jim Calhoun
6. Boeheim
7. Bo Ryan

This are the coaches I respect the most in the game, and feel they actually impart just more than basketball knowledge into their players.

Then the other guys Calipari, Self, Pitino, Wright, Dixon, Barnes, Donovan

At the end of the day, there's a lot more to a coach than just recruiting.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

HB said:


> At the end of the day, there's a lot more to a coach than just recruiting.


If that was the case you surely wouldn't have Roy #1.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

coolpohle said:


> If that was the case you surely wouldn't have Roy #1.


Roy is starting to grow on me. You don't win 2 championships by accident. My top 5 looks like this.

1. Roy Williams
2. Coach K
3. Bill Self
4. Tom Izzo
5. Jim Boeheim

I know Cal has the credentials but I just can't respect a man whom I know is cheating.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

1) Coach K
2) Bill Self
3) Jim Calhoun

And after that I think there's a bit of a pack.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

apelman42 said:


> Roy is starting to grow on me. You don't win 2 championships by accident. My top 5 looks like this.
> 
> 1. Roy Williams
> 2. Coach K
> ...


Give me Lawson, Ellington, Green, Thompson, and Hansbrough all as upperclassmen and I'll bring home a national championship, too.

Don't get me wrong, Roy is a great recruiter, but he's just a good coach. Give him Wisconsin's roster and he'd win half the games Bo wins.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

coolpohle said:


> If that was the case you surely wouldn't have Roy #1.


Okay, name any one of Roy's players thats been a disruptive force off the court? With the amount of talent that he has coached, he's probably the one guy that has churned out some of the most balanced and well behaved players both in college and on the professional scene. Lol you dont have to argue every point man, especially when you are wrong.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

HB said:


> Okay, name any one of Roy's players thats been a disruptive force off the court? With the amount of talent that he has coached, he's probably the one guy that has churned out some of the most balanced and well behaved players both in college and on the professional scene. Lol you dont have to argue every point man, especially when you are wrong.


I don't argue every point on here...like I've said before - if I picked marginal battles this forum would be really messy. My point is simple - when you have ridiculous talent you don't have to be a great coach. It's the guys that can coach marginal talent and win 25 games like Bo Ryan can. That's something Roy couldn't do. So how can you consider him the best? I'd like to see Roy inherit a 9-22 team, win 20+ games each of the next two seasons, and have them in position for another ticket dancing this March. It just wouldn't happen.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Lol one of the worst arguments on this board. Its not Roy's fault that he works for a program that expects excellence. How does it benefit UNC if he doesnt bring in the top talent? What does he gain by trying to prove he can coach a bunch of scrubs to a winning season? If he doesnt do go after the top talent, someone else will. Again you try to trivialize what the man has achieved, 2 championships in what, the period of 4 years is no joke. No ordinary coach with all the talent in the world can accomplish that. You make it sound like any guy with some all Americans can do that. Why hasn't Calipari won a championship yet?

Should I feel sorry for Bo because he's not getting the A+ talent? Maybe he should step up his recruiting game because thats also part of coaching. At the end of the day, coaches will be judged by their wins and championships. Roy wins championships and produces quality basketball players and most importantly quality men.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

I separate the two. If you don't want to that's your choice. There are coaches that are great recruiters. That's Roy. There are coaches that are great coaches. That's Bo.

As far as Cal goes, Memphis had a two seed last year with Anderson and Mack as starters and nobody off the bench. That's a heckuva job. The year before he lost in the championship game. The year before that they only had two good players. He's had nowhere near the talent of UNC.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Great Recruiters dont win championships, you need more than just great recruits to win the big one buddy.

Cal had Derrick Rose and Tyreke Evans at Memphis. He now has a squad that is as talented if not more talented that any of Roy's best teams, lets see what he does with them.

And please lets not overrate Bo Ryan, guy has put players in the NBA, he's had talented squads too. There's no way a guy who cant win championships is considered a better coach than Roy IMO. Roy's even got him beat in college wins, why is there a comparison in the first place?


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

He's put what - three guys in nine seasons? That's not much buddy.

The point is - you can be a good coach and win a championship. Just because you win one doesn't make you great. If you win one with not much talent, then I'd probably call you great. But when you win with the talent he had last year, excuse me if I don't find that as a miraculous performance.

Rose and Evans were not the same seasons, and he took Rose to a national championship game. Like I already mentioned with Evans, they had no bench and Anderson and Mack as starters. No way you're going to win a championship with that.

As far as recruiting goes, yeah I'll take Roy at UNC. But if I had to pick someone to coach those guys? I go Tubby and a handful of others before Roy.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Seriously you make some of the worst arguments

Is Tubby Smith a good or great coach?

Would you consider Coach K a good or great coach?


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

3 final fours & 2 Nat'l Championships, but Billy D can only make 2 peoples list? :nonono

I think Mark Few deserves some credit for what he does too, and for his track record developing talent.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Bo hasn't even made a final four, how weird is that for a supposed 'great' coach. People want to give him this preferential treatment, when he's had a team that has been the number 1 ranked team in the nation. 

Few and Donovan are good choices by the way.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Have you said before though, HB, that Roy isn't the best in game coach?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Yup, but that doesn't mean he isnt a great coach, more like a stubborn coach.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

HB said:


> Seriously you make some of the worst arguments
> 
> Is Tubby Smith a good or great coach?
> 
> Would you consider Coach K a good or great coach?


Yet the only thing you can respond with is your arguments are bad? lolol

Tubby and K are both great coaches.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

HB said:


> Bo hasn't even made a final four, how weird is that for a supposed 'great' coach. People want to give him this preferential treatment, when he's had a team that has been the number 1 ranked team in the nation.
> 
> Few and Donovan are good choices by the way.


Four D3 titles in a span of nine years, but that's another story. And with the talent he's had, he shouldn't even be winning games yet alone going to final fours.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Blue Magic said:


> 3 final fours & 2 Nat'l Championships, but Billy D can only make 2 peoples list? :nonono
> 
> I think Mark Few deserves some credit for what he does too, and for his track record developing talent.


3 National Championship appearances with 2 National Championships to be exact...

Billy D has been pretty disappointing for me. For him to fall off the map in the weakest time for the SEC in the past 15 years or so is lackluster at best. Donovan should be winning SEC championships right now, not failing to make the top 25.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

HB said:


> Lol one of the worst arguments on this board. Its not Roy's fault that he works for a program that expects excellence. How does it benefit UNC if he doesnt bring in the top talent? What does he gain by trying to prove he can coach a bunch of scrubs to a winning season? If he doesnt do go after the top talent, someone else will. Again you try to trivialize what the man has achieved, 2 championships in what, the period of 4 years is no joke. No ordinary coach with all the talent in the world can accomplish that. You make it sound like any guy with some all Americans can do that. Why hasn't Calipari won a championship yet?


I think most people resent Roy Williams because he's never really had to prove himself as a coach. He inherited a national championship team at one of the 6 blue chip programs in college basketball, and then moved to the #1 or #2 program in college basketball (not sure if it's better than ucla). Every other top coach has had to prove themselves at a lower level before getting a top 25 type job. K and Knight coached Army, Calhoun was at Northeastern, Self started at Tulsa, Howland at Northern Arizona, Pitino at BU, etc.

And btw, the fact that Bo's career wins-losses are so close to Roy when Bo has been at UW-Platteville, UWM, and Wisconsin, and Roy has been at Kansas and UNC says an awful lot, donchathink?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

coolpohle said:


> Yet the only thing you can respond with is your arguments are bad? lolol
> 
> Tubby and K are both great coaches.


See this is why I am almost certain you dont know squat about what you are talking about.

Tubby Smith WON his only national championship with Pitino's squad. Those were guys Rick all recruited, weird how the one year he had some legit talent he actually wins it all. Funny its the same dumb argument you use to disqualify Roy Williams from being a great coach. Sorry if Roy's not going the 'humble' route by taking some modest job and attracting lesser known names to his school. The man has bigger aspirations than 14-20 win seasons. Again, Roy wins games, more importantly he wins championships, the same cannot be said for guys like Bo Ryan.

The rationale of putting a guy who's never been to a final four over one who's won 2 championships in the span of 6 years is mind boggling. Whoop de damn doo if he won some Div 3 championships. LMAO is that supposed to mean something? Rick Pitino has taken multiple teams to final fours, I respect his accomplishments more than what Bo has done. Lol at talking about it being surprising he wins games with the type of talent he has. Wisconsin plays in the Big 10, its not like thats some dominant league. The Badgers have consistently put out some of the best product in that conference. Again, Ryan couldn't get his number 1 ranked team into the final four. Why does he get a pass? 

Oh by the way, weird how Rick's acolytes in Tubby Smith and Billy Donovan, pretty much used his blueprint to win championships. Now thats a great coach.

Lol and you dare call Coach K a great coach and not Roy, the guy hasn't won a championship in ages, talk less been to a final four, and dont even act like Coach K doesnt attract some serious talent to Duke. Whats he done with it?

You always make me go on this long rants when your points have no basis. Matt Doherty was a pretty good recruiter at UNC, he didnt WIN SQUAT at UNC. How's that for being a great recruiter and not winning?

Mccants and co. didnt have any discipline till Roy came in. Look at the guys he's coached, look at the development, Felton, Lawson, Ellington, Tyler etc all progressed during their tenure at the school. The man didnt win over 600 games by just showing up.

Roy Williams IS THE BEST coach in the nation. Period.

As for Nimreitz, how the heck did Billy D prove himself? Same goes for Tubby? This guys sat on the bench for one of the best recruiters/coaches in college and moved on to pretty damn good jobs. How's that proving themselves?


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Roy Williams isn't in the same stratosphere as Coach K...Roy was THE epitome of the coach at the big time program that couldn't win in the tournament, while Coach K was winning championships. Roy might well end up in the same breath as Coach K, but not now.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Hey Ol' Roy is a great coach, so he should have no problem coaching up this bunch he's got right now. They really look well coached don't they?


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

HB said:


> Roy Williams IS THE BEST coach in the nation. Period.


yes, the best recruiter in the nation. isn't that what we already said?

Duke 2 final fours in the decade. 4 teams (2001, 2002, 2004, 2006) in the decade with legit, experienced players. You of all people know what a lack of experience results in, no matter how many high school All-Americans are on your team.

Don't hate, bro.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

K won championships with talented players.

As for TM and Diable, lol I never said he wasnt a great coach, he just seems to have lost his lustre of late.

If we make it to the tourney this year, I am satisfied.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Coach K won almost 300 games in the past decade...He hasn't had great talent since Battier and Williams left.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

I dont understand how you guys can act like recruiting isnt part of coaching college ball
Its not only A part its the biggest part
Roy Williams, Rick Barnes may not be as inspirational as Bo Ryan and have a bunch of out bounds plays or w/e but they get the top talent to go to their program, and thats what wins games/championships
Ryan has his own way of doing things, and it works really well also but no way you can say Ryan is a more succesful coach or he can build a program as good as UNC has become under R.Williams. 
I know they have great tradition but like HB said Doherty and even the guy before him (always forget his name) werent doing what Roy is...

As far as Calipari, I dont care too much about NCAA rules and its not like he has been punished in anyway, he has been involved in some shady programs, but he himself has never been proven to be part of it


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

HB said:


> he just seems to have lost his lustre of late.


underclassmen are idiots, especially when they aren't playing at home. i'm just sayin...


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

fjkdsi said:


> I dont understand how you guys can act like recruiting isnt part of coaching college ball
> Its not only A part its the biggest part
> Roy Williams, Rick Barnes may not be as inspirational as Bo Ryan and have a bunch of out bounds plays or w/e but they get the top talent to go to their program, and thats what wins games/championships
> Ryan has his own way of doing things, and it works really well also but no way you can say Ryan is a more succesful coach or he can build a program as good as UNC has become under R.Williams.
> I know they have great tradition but like HB said Doherty and even the guy before him (always forget his name) werent doing what Roy is...


Matt Doherty was terrible so can we please stop talking about him. I'm still wondering how he was National Coach of the Year.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Historically Coach K> Roy Williams
Jon Wooden has won like 50 championships, does that mean he is my first choice to coach a program right now?


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

heck yes. id take him

by the way, how many tournament championships has roy won in the last 10yrs? after you answer that.... so, the 1 additional national title puts him that much ahead of k?


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

:|


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

10 years is too long in my book... 5 years is good
Thats what I base my list on mostly, of course history comes in also, but mostly 5 years with every year closer to this season counting more


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

so basically 1 group of players? well, i guess in this day, that's 2 groups of players (guys leaving after average of 3 yrs)? whatever. your opinion.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Lol I definitely know I'd rather have national championships than tournament championships and John Wooden isnt winning as much games in this current state of college basketball, too many good coaches, too much talent spread around.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

oh so would i, however 1 additional national title as opposed to 5 more conference tournaments. it's not like they dropped off the face of the year for several years. they had 5 30-win seasons and 1 crappy season ('07: 22-11). i mean, it's not like they had a year this past decade where they only won 8 games. hahaha. low blows wherever i can get them right now.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

fjkdsi said:


> I dont understand how you guys can act like recruiting isnt part of coaching college ball
> Its not only A part its the biggest part
> Roy Williams, Rick Barnes may not be as inspirational as Bo Ryan and have a bunch of out bounds plays or w/e but they get the top talent to go to their program, and thats what wins games/championships
> Ryan has his own way of doing things, and it works really well also but no way you can say Ryan is a more succesful coach or he can build a program as good as UNC has become under R.Williams.
> I know they have great tradition but like HB said Doherty and even the guy before him (always forget his name) werent doing what Roy is...


That's really just not a fair comparison unless Ryan got a shot at a Big 6 program. UCLA, UNC, Duke, UK, KU, IU. Wisconsin had almost literally NO tradition until Bo Ryan got there. Dick Bennett got us to the Final Four in 2000 with about 10 seniors (and an improbable run of 35-32 wins), and I suppose we won a title in 1941, but that's IT. To even put Wisconsin basketball on the national radar as a good program is a major accomplishment.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

> Again, Ryan couldn't get his number 1 ranked team into the final four. Why does he get a pass?


The loss of Brian Butch for the post-season might have had something to do with that.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

You do realize that those big name programs you mentioned Nim would have called for Ryan's head by now with what he has done at Wisconsin. I guess its an expectations thing. Tubby Smith and Gillespie were forced out at Kentucky, lol and both not only had winning seasons, they made the tourney too. Wisconsin probably doesn't consider itself a premier basketball school, thats why good ole Bo can keep that trophy case empty. The weird thing is I like Bo, like what he has done with the Badgers squad, but at this rate, I dont see a championship in his future anytime soon.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

HB said:


> You do realize that those big name programs you mentioned Nim would have called for Ryan's head by now with what he has done at Wisconsin. I guess its an expectations thing. Tubby Smith and Gillespie were forced out at Kentucky, lol and both not only had winning seasons, they made the tourney too. Wisconsin probably doesn't consider itself a premier basketball school, thats why good ole Bo can keep that trophy case empty. The weird thing is I like Bo, like what he has done with the Badgers squad, but at this rate, I dont see a championship in his future anytime soon.


Um... I think most of those schools would be more than happy with back to back 30 win seasons in the last 3 years; I don't understand your "and they made the Tournament too" comment because Bo has taken Wisconsin to the Tournament every single season. I mean, look, Bo has only lost once in the first round of the Tournament, and it was a really weak year for the team because of academic eligibility. It's actually conceivable that Bo would have put together 5 straight 25+ win seasons had Landry and Stiemsma been able to keep their eligibility (went something like 5-9 after that including 3 REALLY weak losses). Kentucky hasn't won 25+ since 2005, and don't even get me started on Indiana.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

HB said:


> See this is why I am almost certain you dont know squat about what you are talking about.


HB...what do you have to prove you know what you're talking about? hahahaha

Recruiting and in-game coaching are two different things. If you can't see that, I can't help you.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Nimreitz said:


> I think most people resent Roy Williams because he's never really had to prove himself as a coach. He inherited a national championship team at one of the 6 blue chip programs in college basketball, and then moved to the #1 or #2 program in college basketball (not sure if it's better than ucla). Every other top coach has had to prove themselves at a lower level before getting a top 25 type job. K and Knight coached Army, Calhoun was at Northeastern, Self started at Tulsa, Howland at Northern Arizona, Pitino at BU, etc.
> 
> And btw, the fact that Bo's career wins-losses are so close to Roy when Bo has been at UW-Platteville, UWM, and Wisconsin, and Roy has been at Kansas and UNC says an awful lot, donchathink?


Ding Ding Ding! Read this one HB! lolol


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Geaux Tigers said:


> 3 National Championship appearances with 2 National Championships to be exact...
> 
> Billy D has been pretty disappointing for me. For him to fall off the map in the weakest time for the SEC in the past 15 years or so is lackluster at best. Donovan should be winning SEC championships right now, not failing to make the top 25.


In theory that's true, but his entire cupboard was raided after the back-to-back championships. Im not only talking about the top 6 rotation players leaving, but also his entire staff pretty much being hired away. He essentially had to start from scratch, but the injuries/transfers the last 4 years have just been crippling. We could've and probably shouldve made the tourney in'08, but that was a young team and they were 1 win away... If a guy like David Huertas wouldve stayed he could've been good here, but he didn't want to wait behind Brewer. 

Jai Lucas didnt want to play behind Calathes and left after '08... Big men recruits like Sutton & Vargas, never stepped foot on the court due to injuries, which has resulted in extremely thin/undersized frontcourt depth... Things are looking up with the Macklin transfer and Boynton coming in, but then Calathes leaves for Greece... It's just been a combination of untimely breaks, but things are looking up for next season if Billy can get everyone to come back, and hopefully everyone in the new class will be healthy. It will be his 1st team with at least decent experience since '07...



fjkdsi said:


> 10 years is too long in my book... 5 years is good
> Thats what I base my list on mostly, of course history comes in also, but mostly 5 years with every year closer to this season counting more


Yet the guy with 40% of the titles in the last 5 years isnt on your list... The last 3 years have been rough for BD, but like others have said you have guys with no titles on your list. I dont see how guys like Rick Barnes, Jay Wright, Calapari, Bo Ryan, Thadd Mata have better credentials.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Florida had plenty of talent to make the tourney the past two seasons. 07-08 they had Calathes, Speights, Hodge, Parsons, etc. and they went 21-11 are you kidding me? Even last year, Calathes, Tyus, Walker, Hodge, etc. and they go 9-7 in a bad SEC. The talent and opportunities have been there.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Ya ive been pretty disapponted with florida since those titles


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Blue Magic said:


> Yet the guy with 40% of the titles in the last 5 years isnt on your list... The last 3 years have been rough for BD, but like others have said you have guys with no titles on your list. I dont see how guys like Rick Barnes, Jay Wright, Calapari, Bo Ryan, Thadd Mata have better credentials.


Well Thad Matta especially. To me, Thad Matta is the poor man's Roy Williams. The guy can recruit like crazy, but holy **** is he a terrible coach. But the resentment isn't there because he proved himself at Butler and Xavier (albeit very briefly).


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

coolpohle said:


> HB...what do you have to prove you know what you're talking about? hahahaha
> 
> Recruiting and in-game coaching are two different things. If you can't see that, I can't help you.


LOL did you not read fjdski's post about the importance of recruiting in college basketball? What do I care if Roy is a great in-game coach or not, I do know he forces every one he plays to play the way UNC does. Seriously, what do you want me to say about a guy who has given us 2 championships in the span of 6 years? You guys bring up all this ridiculous arguments against him, but you know your teams would love to have his recruits and his accomplishments. He's not a sleazy coach either, whats not to like? To me your comments sound like jealousy IMO. Lol and why are you coolpohle still commenting on this when I already dismissed your comments with the Tubby Smith and Coach K points? 

In my world, I'll take those 2 championships over numerous 30 win seasons that dont result in SQUAT!!!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Nimreitz said:


> Well Thad Matta especially. To me, Thad Matta is the poor man's Roy Williams. The guy can recruit like crazy, but holy **** is he a terrible coach. But the resentment isn't there because he proved himself at Butler and Xavier (albeit very briefly).


Wait, you are knocking Roy because he went to two top level programs? What the heck kind of logic is that? In that case, Billy Donovan and Tubby Smith are also in Roy's boat because they didnt 'prove' themselves in some JV league. Geez people lets stop with this weird arguments, did Roy prove himself at those programs? YES! Thats all that matters. You dont win over 600 games by being a bum coach.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Jealousy? I think 99% of UW fans are thrilled to have Bo Ryan as our coach and wouldn't want anyone else.

He's a great recruiter and a good coach. The two are separate, imo.

Roy sure is working his magic again today.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

HB said:


> Wait, you are knocking Roy because he went to two top level programs? What the heck kind of logic is that? In that case, Billy Donovan and Tubby Smith are also in Roy's boat because they didnt 'prove' themselves in some JV league. Geez people lets stop with this weird arguments, did Roy prove himself at those programs? YES! Thats all that matters. You dont win over 600 games by being a bum coach.


Are you kidding me? Tubby rebuilt the Tulsa program and brought them to back to back Sweet 16s!

If Roy had to work his way up like the majority have to, he'd probably still be at like Fairfield!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Well good for you, if you like your trophy cases empty then Bo's your man. I guess conference titles also work. As for Heels fans, we like winning championships and most of us understand we have no shot this year. Again should I be fretting when we won two championships in the last decade and its looking like this decade will also be that friendly to us? Guess who's responsible for that? Yeah that 'good' coach.

Lol do you not understand how silly that sounds? The man might have 4 championships in 10 - 12 years, and he's just a 'good' coach. 



> If Roy had to work his way up like the majority have to, he'd probably still be at like Fairfield!


Just like Billy D huh



> Are you kidding me? Tubby rebuilt the Tulsa program and brought them to back to back Sweet 16s!


Tubby's major accomplishment was winning the championship with PITINO'S KIDS


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

HB said:


> Just like Billy D huh


When Donovan took over Florida the program was a joke. It is in no way comparable to landing the Kansas job 2 months after they won the National Title.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

I'm not sure why you can't understand why Wisconsin won't win championships. They don't have the name to get multiple All-American recruits to go there. I guess some things just go over people's heads.

We could coach last year's UNC team to a national championship. It's a matter of getting them there. I give Roy credit for that. That's why he's a great recruiter. It doesn't make him a great coach, though.

I don't get your Donovan point. He quickly turned around Marshall.

What are your credentials again HB? hahahahaha


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Look Nimreitz, the man had an 80% winning percentage at the school. He proved himself there. You act like he gave himself the job, how's it his fault Kansas thought he was worthy? You do realize KU was on probation when he got there right? They didnt even go to the tourney that year.



> I'm not sure why you can't understand why Wisconsin won't win championships. They don't have the name to get multiple All-American recruits to go there. I guess some things just go over people's heads.
> 
> We could coach last year's UNC team to a national championship. It's a matter of getting them there. I give Roy credit for that. That's why he's a great recruiter. It doesn't make him a great coach, though.
> 
> ...


Well I am saying I think its quite dumb to argue that a guy hasn't done enough because he didnt coach some Div 1 and Div 2 teams? Who cares about that? His records at KU and UNC show that he was more than capable.

I brought up Donovan because he pretty much got the UF job because of his stint on Pitino's bench. The Marshall job was just a stepping stone, and the bigger point was that, this guys (Smith and Donovan) coached supremely talented teams to championships. You cant then turnaround and say Roy's not a great coach because he did the same.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Yeah, but he never had to prove himself at a smaller school like most coaches do. Then you step into a big name school where you don't have to be great - just good.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

I guess my point is that Kansas and UNC recruit for themselves. Roy is obviously a decent coach, because he's never fallen on his face like so many have, but to say "he's great because of his recruiting" when those programs recruit for themselves is ridiculous. Roy would be getting the same caliber of player at Wisconsin that Bo is getting there; how do I know that UNC recruits itself? Because Dean Smith had absolutely no problem getting kids up there when he was running an offense even more boring than Bo Ryan's swing offense. "Come up here and stand in the corner for 40 minutes! We need you!" And MJ still commits. It's the program, not the style or the coach. Roy has ALWAYS had that built in advantage of falling back on an elite program.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

coolpohle said:


> Yeah, but he never had to prove himself at a smaller school like most coaches do. Then you step into a big name school where you don't have to be great - just good.


And again this is not his fault, he didnt hire himself to Kansas and UNC. Lol at not having to be great at UNC and Kansas? What are you smoking mate?

Doherty ran UNC into the ground? Fans werent even going to games anymore. Even when they gave out free tickets, students werent to be bothered. You really say some weird stuff. Roy turned around the program PERIOD. I just mentioned how Kansas was in a down year when he got there, probation for that matter. If ESPN and the internet were big back then, people would be talking about how it was a bad job to touch. Lol what top recruits wants to go to a school thats on probation?

I dont buy what Nimreitz is saying though, because you saw with Cal at Memphis and Umass that he had no problem getting top players there. Its just the way some coaches interact with this players, Roy's a very good speaker. That I know.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

No, you don't have to be great to coach last year's UNC team to a national championship.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Nimreitz said:


> I guess my point is that Kansas and UNC recruit for themselves. Roy is obviously a decent coach, because he's never fallen on his face like so many have, but to say "he's great because of his recruiting" when those programs recruit for themselves is ridiculous. Roy would be getting the same caliber of player at Wisconsin that Bo is getting there; how do I know that UNC recruits itself? Because Dean Smith had absolutely no problem getting kids up there when he was running an offense even more boring than Bo Ryan's swing offense. "Come up here and stand in the corner for 40 minutes! We need you!" And MJ still commits. It's the program, not the style or the coach. Roy has ALWAYS had that built in advantage of falling back on an elite program.


Nim hits the nail on the head again. Man, this guy is good!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

coolpohle said:


> No, you don't have to be great to coach last year's UNC team to a national championship.


LOL

So you think those guys just miraculously got that good huh? Maybe you should watch the development those guys made during their tenure at UNC. You do realize that Lawson could barely make perimeter shots his first two years at UNC. Same goes for Green. Ellington couldn't drive, Tyler had no midrange J. Look why do I even bother? You really dont know what you are talking about. The reason why those goods were as good as they were is because of Roy's coaching. Simple.

I think its insulting when you try to trivialize these things. Especially when you were the same guy on here bad mouthing that same group of guys, all of a sudden anyone can coach them to a national title. Yeah friggin right.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Heck, if we gave credit to every coach who's players were better as seniors than they were as freshman we'd be handing out a crapload of trophies!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

LOL what a crappy answer. You do realize there are tons of coaches out there who cannot develop players, its one of the knocks on Pitino, case in point, Edgar Sosa who hasn't changed much, but why am I even going into detail, you'll just ignore the point. Keep thinking Roy's players just got better by themselves, weird how Felton's growth curve was quite similar to Lawson's. An out of control point guard who eventually turned into a stud.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

coolpohle said:


> Heck, if we gave credit to every coach who's players were better as seniors than they were as freshman we'd be handing out a crapload of trophies!


pretty accurate though


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

If there is all this hate for Roy, I can only imagine what people think about Ben Howland.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

And Roy isnt even sleazy thats the weird thing. There are a lot of ******* coaches in the game that deserve the hate.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

HB said:


> And Roy isnt even sleazy thats the weird thing. There are a lot of ******* coaches in the game that deserve the hate.


I don't think Roy or Howland are bad people, but Howland must be on the hot seat out west after this year...


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

apelman42 said:


> If there is all this hate for Roy, I can only imagine what people think about Ben Howland.


why is that exactly?


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

rocketeer said:


> why is that exactly?


Well, according to posters (and myself), a coach should have no trouble getting lots of talent to come to a school like UCLA. If there is all this bashing on Roy Williams (who has 2 championships in 5 years), then I would have to imagine that people feel that Ben Howland has been a failure thus far in Hollywood.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

apelman42 said:


> Well, according to posters (and myself), a coach should have no trouble getting lots of talent to come to a school like UCLA. If there is all this bashing on Roy Williams (who has 2 championships in 5 years), then I would have to imagine that people feel that Ben Howland has been a failure thus far in Hollywood.


i think the point people were making about roy williams is that he's only had two head coaching jobs in college, kansas and unc. roy williams is known as a great recruiter, but both those are jobs that recruit for themselves.

while yes, ben howland has the same kind of deal at ucla, i don't think you'd say the same about pitt and northern arizona. so there's kinda a big difference there where i could see howland not having the same questions as roy williams in that regard.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

HB said:


> LOL what a crappy answer. You do realize there are tons of coaches out there who cannot develop players, its one of the knocks on Pitino, case in point, Edgar Sosa who hasn't changed much, but why am I even going into detail, you'll just ignore the point. Keep thinking Roy's players just got better by themselves, weird how Felton's growth curve was quite similar to Lawson's. An out of control point guard who eventually turned into a stud.


Sosa's having his best year this season as a senior, so I'm not seeing your point. It's pretty common sense that people get better with age. Lawson was a beast as a freshman, and obviously he improved, but what do you expect - him to get worse? lolol...are you going to give a ton of credit to Wall's NBA coach when he's much better three years from now than his time at Kentucky?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Sosa is pretty much the same frenetic point guard he was when he came into college. Yes players get better with age, but Sosa hasn't made the type of improvements I'd expect from a three-four year player. Decision making is still extremely poor, not a very reliable player and he still makes those WTF plays. I like Peyton Siva's skillset. Look at the other guards on that roster, especially the seniors in Mcgee and Smith, can you honestly say they've improved much? Those guys look like they were the same guys they were a few years back.

All you need do is look at Lawson's percentages. He went from a 35% 3pt shooter to a 47% shooter in his final year at UNC. More importantly his decision making improved a ton, evidenced by him having his lowest T.O. numbers in his final year.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

These kinds of things happen all the time. Look at Villanova and the way Reynolds, Fisher, Pena, Stokes, and Redding have developed. It's very common. Sure, you can give some credit to the coaches but as guys get older and more experienced they get better. It's not some magic formula that only Roy has. I mean, you can go to the mid major to low major level and see the same things happening. Look at the progression of Schneider, Summer, McCurdy, and Kitts at William & Mary. Guys get better. It's the way things work.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Take note: Don't doubt Ryan and Dixon*


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

I don't see Roy on that list.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

For national coach of the year? Why would he be? 

But you do know its weird whenever they do mention North Carolina, they have to mention that distinction defending champions haha


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

HB said:


> For national coach of the year? Why would he be?


Exactly.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Even in the years where he's deserving I doubt he will get it, simply because of the perception that UNC is always stacked.


----------



## Willo (Nov 21, 2003)

You know, this thread got me thinking... At some point Tennessee and UConn should arrange a pair of exhibition games where the men's and women's teams swap coaches. I would be very interested in watching that game.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

HB said:


> LOL what a crappy answer. You do realize there are tons of coaches out there who cannot develop players, its one of the knocks on Pitino, case in point, Edgar Sosa who hasn't changed much, but why am I even going into detail, you'll just ignore the point. Keep thinking Roy's players just got better by themselves, weird how Felton's growth curve was quite similar to Lawson's. An out of control point guard who eventually turned into a stud.


Honestly HB, you had it. You ****ing had it, and you blew it by using Edgar Sosa instead of Jerry Smith. You're going up against a ton of Wisconsin people and you use Sosa's "lack of development" instead of Smith's?!?!? Horrible oversight. Jerry Smith has regressed in his time at Louisville. I'm almost positive that he watches Trevon Hughes highlights and cries himself to sleep.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

coolpohle said:


> Florida had plenty of talent to make the tourney the past two seasons. 07-08 they had Calathes, Speights, Hodge, Parsons, etc. and they went 21-11 are you kidding me? Even last year, Calathes, Tyus, Walker, Hodge, etc. and they go 9-7 in a bad SEC. The talent and opportunities have been there.


'07-08: Calathes, Tyus, + Parson = Freshman, Speights = Sophomore, Hodges = undersized chucker, not a pg & too small to be a major player @ 2gaurd.... Probably shoulda made the tourney as I said, but what do you expect when the best players are true freshman and Sophmores, & Speights didnt even get much PT as a Fresh behind Noah/Horford/Richards... That was just a young team who chocked down the SEC stretch...

'08-09: Calathes, Tyus, + Parsons =sophomores... Hodge =inconsistent sparkplug, no more no less... 6'8" Tyus is forced to play center due Speights leaving and injuries to the bigs on the roster. Not to mention the transfers and non-qualifiers that affected those classes... I guess the transfers and non qualifiers is technically on Billy D, but I mean it's honestly just been some rough breaks with personnel.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Those guys might be young, but that doesn't mean they can't at least make the tournament. Hodge was a 38% 3 point shooter...I'll let him chuck it at that percentage. Tyus may have been playing out of position, but that doesn't mean he wasn't playing very well.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Nimreitz said:


> Honestly HB, you had it. You ****ing had it, and you blew it by using Edgar Sosa instead of Jerry Smith. You're going up against a ton of Wisconsin people and you use Sosa's "lack of development" instead of Smith's?!?!? Horrible oversight. Jerry Smith has regressed in his time at Louisville. I'm almost positive that he watches Trevon Hughes highlights and cries himself to sleep.


Smith, Sosa, Mcgee are still pretty much the same players they were their freshmen year. Samardo Samuels hasn't developed much either. I dont know what Pitino is doing up in Cardinal land.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

> Those guys might be young, but that doesn't mean they can't at least make the tournament. Hodge was a 38% 3 point shooter...I'll let him chuck it at that percentage. Tyus may have been playing out of position, but that doesn't mean he wasn't playing very well.


Offensively Tyus was adequate at the 5, but he didn't emerge until last season as a sophomore... And even then, he's too small to play the 5 full time... If he had more weight on him like a young UD, he could've had a bigger impact, but he's way too light to be effective there for long stretches. Teams aren't gonna win much of anything if they cant defend and rebound tho, and that's been the problem @ UF the last 2 years... The lack of quality depth inside. Parsons really never put it together until this year... His 1st 2 years he struggled with consistency and him & Nick never clicked like expected, but he's arguably been the most consistent player this year.

Hodges was just an undersized chucker. He would've been a great role player and spark plug on a good team(ie. 06 & 07), but his game was limited and he wasn't gonna put the team on his back or lead them anywhere as THE guy. Chucking is fine & well if you have good big men, but when 6'8 220lb Tyus is your only adequate rebounder your not gonna go very far, as evidence of the last 2 seasons. We just didn't have the personnel to be a good defensive team or a good rebounding team. This year we're better at both thanks to Macklin, but the offensive consistency took a hit with Nick leaving. UF will be alright though. If all the core guys come back next year, they will definitely make the tourney (if they dont this year). Billy just had to get his feet back under him, but next year will be his most experienced, stable team in a while. Not to mention the depth and the personnel will be much more in his comfort zone and similar to what he's had success with in the past.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Average when he's putting up 13 and 6 and shooting 59% from the field? Damn dude, you have some ridiculous standards if you don't think that is good. And I never said anything about Parsons.

Who cares if he's undersized? If a guy is 5 foot nothing but can shoot 38% from deep for a season in the SEC, I could give a **** how tall he is.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

HB said:


> I dont know what Pitino is doing up in Cardinal land.


He's hanging out in Italian Restaurants after they close.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

coolpohle said:


> Average when he's putting up 13 and 6 and shooting 59% from the field? Damn dude, you have some ridiculous standards if you don't think that is good. And I never said anything about Parsons.


Yeah, he put up 13 & 6 in his sophomore year which is the year I said he emerged... Meaning I definitely think he was good last year, but he's not good enough to be the only _banger_ on the team nor physical enough to carry the load @ _the 5 spot_ full time... He fits much better at the 4.



> Who cares if he's undersized? If a guy is 5 foot nothing but can shoot 38% from deep for a season in the SEC, I could give a **** how tall he is.


Walker & Boynton both have worse %'s from deep this year, and I would take both of them over him... It's not about how tall he is, it's about who the **** steps up and who makes the big plays. Walter Hodges was not that guy, at least not consistently enough to make a difference. He relied on others to get him his looks, which as an undersized guard you would've liked him to be more of a playmaker. He wasn't a liability, but he's not anyone to write home about either...


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

When did I say anything about how those guys are playing this year? We're arguing the last two seasons, not this season.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

coolpohle said:


> When did I say anything about how those guys are playing this year? We're arguing the last two seasons, not this season.


I'm not arguing about this season bro. I'm arguing that it's not about his %'s, it's about his impact. Hodge was a energy/sparkplug player, he wasn't a guy who would take over a game. You speak of him like he was the difference between winning and losing..

In 07-08, Calathes was the only wing player who could dominate a game and he was a freshman... Speights was a beast but he was young too... He had a reputation for taking plays off and not always giving 100%, which is why his stock was soo shaky heading into the draft. When your relying on a freshman to be the leader of a team, it's tough, and this team shoulda made the tourney on paper but it was understandable how the inexperience cost them. This team was pretty much one win away, and there was only 1 upperclassman on the team(walter hogde)... 

In 08-09, Calathes and Tyus emerged as the 2 core guys, but this team was thin and undersized in the middle. Could've made the tourney if they closed the season better, but it's not like they underachieved. Tyus was the only guy who could play above the rim, and injuries struck guys who wouldve been rotation players like Allen and Vargas. Not to mention no one thought Speights was gonna develop and go pro so fast, so Billy really had no one ready to replace him. You can definitely put that on Billy, but the 08-09 team really did not have the pieces in place. Hodge is really not even worth discussing, I dont know you like to bring his name up.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

No, but he was certainly a piece to the puzzle. Not everyone is going to be a guy who can take over a game. You need those guys that serve a role. They already had guys like Calathes and Speights who they could go to when they needed a bucket. And then they had guys like Hodge who can hit a three if they need it, and then a guy like Parsons off the bench who can post up or shoot the jumper. If that's not enough talent to make the tournament, I don't know what is. You see teams like Oklahoma that year who had Blake Griffin and nothing else make the tourney. Apparently Donovan needs way more talent than others.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

coolpohle said:


> No, but he was certainly a piece to the puzzle. Not everyone is going to be a guy who can take over a game. You need those guys that serve a role. They already had guys like Calathes and Speights who they could go to when they needed a bucket. And then they had guys like Hodge who can hit a three if they need it, and then a guy like Parsons off the bench who can post up or shoot the jumper. If that's not enough talent to make the tournament, I don't know what is. You see teams like Oklahoma that year who had Blake Griffin and nothing else make the tourney. Apparently Donovan needs way more talent than others.


Blake Griffin and nothing else? Not to mention that team was much more experienced on the whole... 

Speights + Calathes was solid, but Speights was an unknown to most outsiders coming into that season. He had a rep for his offensive touch and efficiency, but he played so sparingly as a Freshmen that we didn't know what to expect. Hodge was the lone Jr, plus abunch of Freshman and no seniors... Parsons was not ready physically as a freshman, nor was he the polished guy you see now to take advantage his of mismatches. He was extremely sloppy and turnover prone back then, but somebody had to play those minutes and it was mostly freshman... Tyus was good athletically, which kept him on the court. Both Tyus and Parsons are much better today and more developed, I dont think they were ready. 

Griffin was already a McD's all-american as a freshman. He was ready just like Nick was ready, but he had more experience around him and they had frontcourt depth, which is something UF didn't. If you say the scenerios were equal, i guess that's on you. Florida was in a position where their top 6 rotation players had all left.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Well, they had a freshman and a sophomore in the starting lineup, and three of their four main bench players were underclassmen. I guess you have a high opinion of Longar and Godbold. Most didn't.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

*who is the best current coach right now*

There are talks here that Bill Self if he wins it all this year, is the current best coach.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: who is the best current coach right now*

no. you guys are getting about as arrogant and annoying as UNC fans. i can't wait til you guys lose Henry, Collins, Aldrich, and Morris. you better pray it doesn't end up like this year's Heels squad.

and didn't we just have this thread like a month ago?


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

*Re: who is the best current coach right now*

I'm actually okay with Self being called the best coach. He did it at Oral Roberts and Tulsa and has had immediate success at Kansas. Until this year I probably would have said Ben Howland.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

*Re: who is the best current coach right now*

Jamie Dixon! let's go CP :boxing: lol.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: who is the best current coach right now*

I don't have any issues with Self, either. Sure, he's got plenty of talent, but he's proven at other places he can do it without NBA stars and I was really impressed with what he did last year.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

*Re: who is the best current coach right now*

I'll take Coach K, Jim Boehiem, or Bo Ryan. My criteria is probably a little different. I also really really like Jamie Dixon but he needs more accolades and time to crack that list.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

*Re: who is the best current coach right now*

Ya gotta go with Bill Self right now
Show some love for my guy Huggins though


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

*Re: who is the best current coach right now*

Cant argue with Bill Self - he has done it everywhere, and now at the big program he is putting them in national title contention almost annually.


----------

